# Oral Sex



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Someone tell me how to handle this.After being married for sometime my wife has said she no longer will allow oral sex perform on her.She has come up with this thing about its gross,Its where you pee out of.And it will never happen again.She never was into giving me oral ever.But I made up for that giving it to her.I became addicted to it.So how is it that I have go thur my life without a desire I have and enjoy doing.How does someone take something away from you and never again in life can I have that.I really can't leave her for that.Sure would be fummy to go to court and have the judge ask why are you leaving your wife.{Because she will not let me lick her}OH the power of a women


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Didn't you get the little black code book that tells you when we say this....we mean this...? ;-) Just teasing...I would bet you there is something else going on. First you can't just give in....you need to get to the root of the problem. Did she "O" when you do oral? Have you over fixated on it during forplay? Has she gained weight and not happy with her looks right now? Has she had problems withinfections (yeast or urinary)? Is she overly sensitive when you do oral? How's the relationship outside the bedroom?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I had the same thing happen to me. Although my wife does give me oral. I got her to start to change her attitude toward sex by changing my behavior toward her. I suggest you read this like I did and put it to work for you. "The Married Man Sex Life Primer"


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

It sounds to me like you overstayed your welcome and she has found an excuse to exert an eviction from her oral home.

I would try to get to the root of the problem letting her know how disappointed you are that a huge part of your sex life is being unilaterally eliminated

You need to communicate about it to understand whats up. She may hesitate to tell you the real reason if you have communication issues with her

For me if my wife didnt enjoy it, Im not sure I would either


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Giving my wifee oral after a good shower, with a small vibrator at the same time.........good times for her.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

You are "addicted" to it? That is a strong word. Maybe the intensity of your desire for it is driving her away from it. As others have indicated, you need to talk this out and not in bed when you have just been refused. Talk away from the bed.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It sounds like there are two separate issues. One, she isn't able to relax and enjoy your attention. Two, she isn't able to relax and enjoy giving you pleasure so she doesn't want to have to return the favor.

Don't allow conversations to end so easily. This is important to you so keep opening the conversation.

*Wife*: No more oral, I don't like you going there. Thats where I pee and it's disgusting.
*Husband*: But I don't mind that. I like it, I like to give you pleasure.
*Wife*: But it's disgusting. No, I don't want it anymore.
Husband looks sad and rejected then comes to TAM to figure it out.

But what if the conversation didn't end there?

*Husband*: Not only do I NOT mind, in fact I love it! I love the taste of you the scent of you. I love how you squirm and make noises. I love finding your pleasure spots and I love how I can make you feel! Why would you deny me something I love doing so much?
*Wife*: I cant see why you like it. It smells!
*Husband*: I LIKE the smell. The scent of my woman aroused makes me crazy! I cant get enough of it.
*Wife*: I don't like.
*Husband*: You don't like what I do? You don't like how I do it? Is there something I do that turns you off or is it just the idea in your head?
*Wife*: I like it okay, sometimes you get a little rough, (or sometimes you tease me too much by not getting rough enough with that one spot.)
*Husband*: This is good, you need to tell me these things. I want you to enjoy this as much as me.
*Wife*: But I cant get past the idea that what you're doing is still disgusting. 
*Husband*: I bet when you first learned about intercourse you thought it was disgusting too. You learned its not disgusting and in fact feels really great! Maybe there are times when you are worried about not being clean enough? Or maybe you are afraid of having a full bladder? Those worries can be dealt with easily enough. I already told you I like your scent, it turns me on. Men are hard wired to like the scent on a visceral level. If you're afraid of peeing on me don't be. You usually pee before we have sex, so its highly unlikely you will pee during sex.

And you must express to her each time you go there how much you enjoy her scent, taste and giving her pleasure. This is not a one conversation problem.

If she is reluctant to return the favor, make sure you are fresh and clean when you ask or direct her attention to what you want.

Some women don't like the taste of semen and don't want it it their mouths. Some women can't get past the idea of what is in their mouths, your penis, so being clean is vital. But also letting her know how much you like it, talk to her during how much you love it, how she is making you feel...these things positively reinforce what she is doing. If she doesnt want you to ejaculate in her mouth, is it the idea or the taste/consistency that bothers her?

You have to keep asking questions and keep talking.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks (Nov 6, 2012)

MrBrains said:


> I had the same thing happen to me. Although my wife does give me oral. I got her to start to change her attitude toward sex by changing my behavior toward her. I suggest you read this like I did and put it to work for you. "The Married Man Sex Life Primer"


I'm motivated to "man up" in ALL of my relationships, in my life, YES. Hooray. To all the women and men in here who want to do the right thing and enjoy life to the fullest!


----------



## DaddyLongShanks (Nov 6, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> It sounds like there are two separate issues. One, she isn't able to relax and enjoy your attention. Two, she isn't able to relax and enjoy giving you pleasure so she doesn't want to have to return the favor.
> 
> Don't allow conversations to end so easily. This is important to you so keep opening the conversation.
> 
> ...


This all sounds good. And you cannot EXPECT that a woman is supposed to allow you to get semen in her mouth. However if she is giving you oral, you can get her to explore this path on her own by eating pineapples, blueberries and stay off alcohol and excessive meats, this way the semen has a more pleasant taste and texture.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

DaddyLongShanks said:


> This all sounds good. And you cannot EXPECT that a woman is supposed to allow you to get semen in her mouth. However if she is giving you oral, you can get her to explore this path on her own by eating pineapples, blueberries and stay off alcohol and excessive meats, this way the semen has a more pleasant taste and texture.


I'd like to see the double blind taste test where this was discovered lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DaddyLongShanks (Nov 6, 2012)

BrockLanders said:


> I'd like to see the double blind taste test where this was discovered lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's true though. It may not end up sweet, but it's going to be much less unpleasant than without. She WILL notice the change and may be encouraged to explore it more.


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just a thought, but do you "manscape". Most women prefer a man who is tidy and clean too. If that is an option, get yourself a trimmer and show her that you are taking pride in your presentation. She may like the new and improved look! Good luck!!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

DaddyLongShanks said:


> This all sounds good. And you cannot EXPECT that a woman is supposed to allow you to get semen in her mouth. However if she is giving you oral, you can get her to explore this path on her own by eating pineapples, blueberries and stay off alcohol and excessive meats, this way the semen has a more pleasant taste and texture.



My wife has told me the same thing. :iagree:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

brokenhearted118 said:


> Just a thought, but do you "manscape". Most women prefer a man who is tidy and clean too. If that is an option, get yourself a trimmer and show her that you are taking pride in your presentation. She may like the new and improved look! Good luck!!



This is totally true. :iagree:


----------

